# Excellent 40K style terrain pieces



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been trawling the net for the last couple of days looking for some good modular terrain boards. During the process I stumbled across Quantum Gothic in the UK. Pretty damned cool terrain pieces.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, already been brought up on several different occasions. Thanks for the thought, but it is best to use the search function.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the link, I never heard of this before! Also check out Pegasus Terrain. They have a damn awesome Manufactorum looking piece in plastic among other things.

Tank factory with caved in roof:









Intact Gothic temple (Modular):









Intact Gothic building (Modular):


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on Pegasus stuff mate. I quite like these kits...never seen them before. I found another thread on Heresy related to the Pegasus kits. Click here for take a look.


----------

